# Styx Jewlery



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey guys!

I thought I would show you a necklace my friend made me  I really love it! 
I am usually so picky but she always makes me stuff I love.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

That's very nice Cid .


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks Wilson


----------

